# Greetings From Switzerland



## FriesianCatRider (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi all:

My 1st horse is a Friesian though I half boarded lots and lots and lots of horses over the years. I am originally from Long Island, NY.

I am flying to NY tomorrow from Europe for the Thanksgiving holiday and am very excited. My suitcases are all packed and I rode the beast this morning. :lol: Sadly, he won't be making this trip with me.

Check out my pics in my other post and my youtube videos. http://www.youtube.com/user/FriesianCatRider

Happy Turkey Day.


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello! Nice to meet another Friesian owner! TJ's not technically my first horse, but he's my first horse that I bought and paid for on my own! :wink:
Originally, you're not that far from me...I'm in Northern New Jersey! 

Wow, you're boy looks gorgeous in "The Moment" video!! Very expressive! What's his name and bloodlines? 

I don't have really nice video of TJ, but here's one of my Friesian doing one of his favourite activities:





 
Enjoy your Thanksgiving back in the states...although I'm sure you'll be itchin' to get back home with and be with your stud muffin!!! :wink:

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome and have a safe trip to the states and back home again. 
Have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Its So nice to meet you!
Have fun chatting


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Welcome to the HF! Beautiful horse!


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and have fun posting!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

A very warm welcome. Wow Switzerland! I always wanted to go there, specially to see nice green hills and quite places. Looks really good in photos not sure how it is in reality though . So what's the good time to visit Switzerland?

Hope you enjoy your stay here and have fun posting .

Regards


----------



## Novacaine (May 17, 2009)

Visit Switzerland in the summer! youll love to swimm in the nice lakes inbetween the mountains

im from switzerland myself


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you!


----------

